# Huntington Beach Rides



## ilesjohn (Sep 21, 2008)

Will be in Huntington beach for a few days next week what would be a good ride for 30 to 60 miles?


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out the search function on mapmyride.com. You can find plenty of ride ideas for Huntington Beach.


----------

